# N Fl Gathering V Pics page 4 (warning may take awhile to load lots of pics)



## alblancher (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok, last straw.  I'm going on a diet


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 11, 2011)

Man-o-man, that looks like it was a whole mess o' fun! Thanks for all the pics!

I just had one question...... what kind of smokers are these?


----------



## eman (Apr 11, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Man-o-man, that looks like it was a whole mess o' fun! Thanks for all the pics!
> 
> I just had one question...... what kind of smokers are these?


New prototype for cold smoker???


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Ok, last straw.  I'm going on a diet


You and me both Al


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome bunch of pic's Jerry thank's for sharing them. I sure looked like a great time!


----------



## alblancher (Apr 11, 2011)

You know if you got one new and hooked it to a firebox it would be one of the most unique cold smokers you could own.  Not that I could ever eat anything that came out of it, but it would be funny as hell.  Serve everyone their meal and then bring them out to the cook shack!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Due to the load times of this thread we had to split it into several pages if you missed any here they are

Page 1  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics  

Page 2 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics  

Page 3 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics


----------



## eman (Apr 11, 2011)

New ones make great deer stands.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 12, 2011)

Great Pics Jerry...

Looks like everyone had a lot of good food to eat... 

I don't see much beer?


----------



## desertlites (Apr 12, 2011)

There were cases upon cases of beer to be had.as this was a family thing all who participated in the consumption of, were well behaved and respectful of the others there.However after hours around the fire as the mason jars made there rounds things got a bit amuseing.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 12, 2011)

desertlites said:


> There were cases upon cases of beer to be had.as this was a family thing all who participated in the consumption of, were well behaved and respectful of the others there.However after hours around the fire as the mason jars made there rounds things got a bit amuseing.




It just isn't a good time without something amusing happening.


----------



## bamajon (Apr 12, 2011)

I concur


----------



## bamajon (Apr 12, 2011)

desertlites said:


> There were cases upon cases of beer to be had.as this was a family thing all who participated in the consumption of, were well behaved and respectful of the others there.However after hours around the fire as the mason jars made there rounds things got a bit amuseing.




if you missed the campfires every night you missed a lot.  Everything from "that's what she said" to politics to religion to new records set for time sleeping upright with a beer inhand and not spilling a drop.  The rest is just history.  and we'll leave it at that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *eman*
> 
> New prototype for cold smoker???




I've used those on job sites.

Way too hot inside to do any cold smoking .  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome pictures Jerry!

Thanks A Lot !

Bear


----------



## tomn (Apr 12, 2011)

alblancher said:


> You know if you got one new and hooked it to a firebox it would be one of the most unique cold smokers you could own.  Not that I could ever eat anything that came out of it, but it would be funny as hell.  Serve everyone their meal and then bring them out to the cook shack!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 12, 2011)

BAMAJON said:


> if you missed the campfires every night you missed a lot.  Everything from "that's what she said" to politics to religion to new records set for time sleeping upright with a beer inhand and not spilling a drop.  The rest is just history.  and we'll leave it at that.


What happens at the Gathering, stays at the Gathering.  LOL

Great pics.  Almost every shot I saw of Jeff he had a camera in hand.  Where are the pics from our fearless leader?


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 12, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> What happens at the Gathering, stays at the Gathering.  LOL
> 
> Great pics.  Almost every shot I saw of Jeff he had a camera in hand.  Where are the pics from our fearless leader?




I'm sure we'll see some from him he just flew back home today so it may take a couple days


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 12, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Great Pics Jerry...
> 
> Looks like everyone had a lot of good food to eat...
> 
> I don't see much beer?


this was friday's brunch!

Had 2 more on ice!


----------



## alelover (Apr 13, 2011)

WOW! That looks like an awesome weekend there. What a feast. When's the next one?


----------



## chefrob (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a great time and thx for posting the pics for all of us to see.........it's nice to put faces to names!


----------

